# Cenina, složenka



## pussimiao

Ahoj!

Klient mně napsál, jestli lépe platit s čeninou anebo se složenkou... a nerozumím, jaký je rozdíl mezi tymito slovami... jestli umíte italsky, je pro mně lépe, protože je můj jazyk, ale anglicky taky jde...

Děkují moc!!!


----------



## nunu7te

Non ne sono sicura ma credo che cenina sia tipo marca da bollo mentre slozenka = assegno/bonifico postale. Aspettiamo i madrelingua!


----------



## pussimiao

Grazie mille!! 

Ho provato a cercare il corrispondente inglese e tedesco per capire qualcosa di più... però... non mi è stato di grande aiuto!

Cenina = uk: postal stationery
             de: Postwertzeichen

Slozenka = uk: post money order
               de: Postanweisung

Controllando altre richieste simili a quelle fatte dal cliente, ho notato che utilizzano la cenina... ma sapessi che cos'è!


----------



## werrr

My dictionary says:

_  složenka = assegno postale, vaglia
  cenina = valore postale_


----------

